# D4, D800, Olympic



## gerardo2068 (Feb 18, 2012)

If you had a vacation to go see all the London 2012 Olympic games and you can only take the D4 or D800 and a couple lenses at the most,

Which camera would you take and what lenses? And why?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 18, 2012)

Speed Graphic.


----------



## Mot (Feb 18, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Speed Graphic.



Haha! +1

 I actually have 5-6 sheets of film somewhere!
*
On topic:*

I don't think the D800 was designed for sports. Therefore I'd take the 1DX. (Canon fanboy)


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mmm way off topic. Don't care for film at all and canon isn't a choice lol.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 18, 2012)

The game would be a good part of all the photography but I'm sure there will be a lot of street photography, architecture and travel photography too, so I think both would do good. But I'm not a pro, so I'm curious to see what the pros here think.


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm getting the D4 regardless of going to the Olympics.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't take either one.  At least not without a lens to go on it.  While both are fine cameras, they're kinda like doorstops without glass hanging off the front of 'em.

Which one would I choose?  Depends on if I'm paying for it.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol. That's why I said which 2 lens would you take with it

I would take the D4. I think it better for trips were there gonna be many different type of photography going on.


----------



## tevo (Feb 18, 2012)

D4 forsure. 4fps continuous shooting isnt nearly enough imo.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 18, 2012)

D4 for the high ISO. But d800 would be great for details, I think. ( I'm not qualify to suggest anything, I'm learning. Lol ) just base on what I read about both cameras so far.


----------



## tevo (Feb 18, 2012)

gerardo2068 said:


> D4 for the high ISO. But d800 would be great for details, I think. ( I'm not qualify to suggest anything, I'm learning. Lol ) just base on what I read about both cameras so far.



What makes you say that about the D800?


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 18, 2012)

I was reading the d800 with the high megapixel count it's great for very intricate photos with a lot of details


----------



## tevo (Feb 18, 2012)

gerardo2068 said:


> I was reading the d800 with the high megapixel count it's great for very intricate photos with a lot of details



The D800 is essentially a full frame D7000 with a 36 MP sensor.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 18, 2012)

I see


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2012)

tevo said:


> gerardo2068 said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading the d800 with the high megapixel count it's great for very intricate photos with a lot of details
> ...


Not even close.

The D7000 has a 2,016 pixel metering sensor and the EXPEED 2 image processor. The D800 has a 91,000 pixel metering sensor and the EXPEED 3 image processor.

The D7000 is still an entry-level camera that is now 1 generation down from the current Nikon state-of-the-art.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 19, 2012)

D4...

4 fps, poor high ISO compared to the D4, horrendous write times due to high MP count. The D800 just doesn't fit the sports photography model.....

Why is this even a question? Lol


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol well travel in general?  Seem like D800 is for still, portrait or detail photography only. Not really for travel photography since you are not sure what will you encounter.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 19, 2012)

The new iphone is supposedly good, which one of the 3 now!


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 19, 2012)

jaomul said:


> The new iphone is supposedly good, which one of the 3 now!


 That's the back up camera.


----------



## chuckle (Feb 23, 2012)

D4 - for the low ISO because of varied lighting levels and the high frames per second.  
Lenses - 28-300 for all around shots covers the most range. Then I'd take a lens at 400mm+


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wooah that's a lot of range lol. I've never pass 200mm lol cool cool.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Feb 23, 2012)

I alway understood high megapixel (36 mp)cameras are more for stationary subjects because of the noise they produce at high iso. And lower mega pixel (12 mp) for action for the opposit reason. Am I wrong?


----------



## bertsirkin (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd take the D800, the Nikon 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6 vr and a 20mm/2.8 prime.

I'd take the D800 because of it's size - IMHO the D4 is just too big to travel with, and, 4fps isn't that shabby - after all, it's not like you'll be close enough to the "action" to get any really good sports shots. 

I'd take the 20mm/2.8 because it's real small and light, and great for landscape/travel photography, and because I really like prime wide-angle lenses - and because the 14-24 or 17-35 is just too big and heavy.

I'd take the 28-300 because it's so versatile.

When traveling, the most important thing to me is size/weight (all my gear goes in a backpack along with a computer, various power supplies and some necessities)! What I've taken recently has been the D700, and those two lenses. In the future, I'll be bringing the D800 and those two lenses.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 23, 2012)

D4. Heck if I had the choice between the two I'd choose the D4 for any reason. It's the flagship of Nikon. Unfortunately it also cost 200% more so I and most others just go with the next best, the D800. If you have the $ this isn't a really hard decision, is it?

Lenses for your event, 24-70 and 70-200 with at least a 1.4 TC.


----------

